
Vector Android now also on F-Droid - ge0rg
https://matrix.org/blog/2016/07/13/vector-android-now-also-on-f-droid/
======
bebna
WTF is vector?

~~~
Arathorn
It's an open source chat/VoIP app that acts as a glossy client for the
Matrix.org ecosystem for decentralised communication. You can use it to talk
to anyone in Matrix or bridged into Matrix (e.g. from IRC, Slack etc), and run
your own Matrix server (e.g. [http://github.com/matrix-
org/synapse](http://github.com/matrix-org/synapse)) so you end up owning your
conversations rather than being trapped in some walled garden.

